# notepad++ findet datei nicht



## franz02345 (16. Dez 2011)

hallo! ich habe mir notepad++ installiert und habe nach dieser anleitung http://www.mathematik.uni-marburg.de/~ngrund/lehre/EinfInfo_SS11/Einstellung_Notepad.pdf den compiler eingericht. doch beim kompilieren kommt die fehlermeldung:

NPP_EXEC: "JavaCompile"
javac"C:\Users\MasterQ\Desktop\Versuch5.java"
CreateProcess() failed with error code 2:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

ich habe die datei auch richtig abgespeichert unter .java und die datei nach der klasse benannt.

ich verzweifle hier schon seit 4 stunden und bitte um hilfe.

mfg


----------



## Gregorrr (16. Dez 2011)

Hast du den Pfad zu javac.exe, z.B. unter C:\Programme\Sun\jdkxx\bin\ in die Umgebungsvariable PATH hinzugefügt?

CreateProcess() failed bedeutet, dass er nichtmal einen Proz. erstellen kann, weil wahrscheinl. javac n. gef. werd. kann


----------



## franz02345 (16. Dez 2011)

ich glaube nicht da ich anfänger bin weiss ich auch leider net wie das geht.


----------



## franz02345 (16. Dez 2011)

also ich bin jetzt da angekommen wo man die systemvariable eingeben kann aber was gebe ich da jetzt genau an?


----------



## Gregorrr (16. Dez 2011)

Google liefert als 1.
Setzen der PATH-Umgebungsvariable

Testen:
1. Super+R
2. cmd eingeben und enter drücken
3. javac -version eingeben => muss versionsnummer ausgeben


----------



## Gregorrr (16. Dez 2011)

franz02345 hat gesagt.:


> also ich bin jetzt da angekommen wo man die systemvariable eingeben kann aber was gebe ich da jetzt genau an?



Den Ort, wo sich javac.exe befindet, z.B. C:\Program Files\Java\jdkXXXX\bin\


----------



## franz02345 (16. Dez 2011)

ahhhh! ich hab vielen dank für deine hilfe es funktioniert jetzt!

super bin ich erleichtert!


----------

